# Why Uber could crash on November 6.



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/olivie...-uber-could-crash-on-november-6/#e90a7b185a47
*Circle November 6 on your calendar.*

*That day, one of America's most controversial disruptor stocks will likely get crushed.*

I Hope it plummets.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/olivie...-uber-could-crash-on-november-6/#e90a7b185a47
> *Circle November 6 on your calendar.
> 
> That day, one of America's most controversial disruptor stocks will likely get crushed.*
> ...


Did you read the whole article?

*But if you know what's coming, you have nothing to worry about. You could even capitalize on the fear.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if November 6 turns out to be the best opportunity to buy this beaten down stock ahead of a big bounce.*


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Did you read the whole article?
> 
> *But if you know what's coming, you have nothing to worry about. You could even capitalize on the fear.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if November 6 turns out to be the best opportunity to buy this beaten down stock ahead of a big bounce.*


Yes, of course. 
I'm sure Dara will be emailing to resist the urge to sell. 
Still hope it plummets, lol.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If you worked at uber as an employee & took stocks as compensation. Would you trust your money on this shit show with no path to profitability???

Have no fear some suckers 401k will pick up the tab.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Did you read the whole article?
> 
> *But if you know what's coming, you have nothing to worry about. You could even capitalize on the fear.
> 
> In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if November 6 turns out to be the best opportunity to buy this beaten down stock ahead of a big bounce.*


a bounce? lmfao......this house of cards will be falling and only the most ignorant investors will place their money behind this corrupt company.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Man, if I worked for Uber I would be selling every share of that stock I could. The only thing would be they would probably fire anyone who sells shares first, but would it matter if the go to $0?


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

The only bounce UBER and Lyft will ever have is when they bounce out of the gutter, and somehow go lower.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey U-trolls...if you can find out if Uber employees in your legal department are selling on November 6...please get back to us here and let us know. 

So, I just gave you some advice...if the U-lawyers are heading for the door...you should also...but let us know right away. When the corporate lawyers are bailing out...it's time to sell, sell, sell.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber's first employee Ryan Graves, resigned from the board on May 27th and sold his 1.1 million shares. The stock price was $41.57 on May 27th. As of today stock price is $32.60.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The crash bit is pretty much far more likely than not. The idea that there's a Facebook like bounce after is laughable. Facebook bounced on the success of smartphones Uber is hoping for a breakthrough on driverless cars that could somehow benefit Uber rather than the company that comes up with a breakthrough ( if ever) 

Uber on the other hand has lost ab5 and other states to follow with similar regulations is looking at the antitrust issue next month has gone to war with the mayor of NYC. 

Uber gets to 25 by early November its going to sub 20 and staying there.

Until its profitable ?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

LYFT is unlocked this week guys FYI. Might nosedive or stay steady one of the two


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> The crash bit is pretty much far more likely than not. The idea that there's a Facebook like bounce after is laughable. Facebook bounced on the success of smartphones Uber is hoping for a breakthrough on driverless cars that could somehow benefit Uber rather than the company that comes up with a breakthrough ( if ever)
> 
> Uber on the other hand has lost ab5 and other states to follow with similar regulations is looking at the antitrust issue next month has gone to war with the mayor of NYC.
> 
> ...


Your points are logical but Uber has been defying logic for years. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Your points are logical but Uber has been *defying logic* for years. It will be interesting to see what happens.


Defying?
Or just escaping from?
"There'll be time enough for counting
When the dealing's done.."


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> Yes, of course.
> I'm sure Dara will be emailing to resist the urge to sell.
> Still hope it plummets, lol.


One thing I didn't consider was the intelligence of the workers (turning driving into gamification, insulting drivers intelligence on a daily basis, sending out childish messages, the millennial-derived messages that are meant to motivate but do the opposite) maybe they wont sell somehow thinking the house of cards they have helped build will stay standing.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MoreTips said:


> Yes, of course.
> I'm sure Dara will be emailing to resist the urge to sell.
> Still hope it plummets, lol.


You're on a First name basis with Khosrowshahi
Yet u wish him bad luck.
SMH ?‍♂

What are the lessons here? Well, not surprisingly, it may be that the consumer-oriented tech companies with lots of attention as startups may be great companies but not necessarily great investments if the hype leads to overvaluation.

That's particularly true - as in the cases of Uber, Lyft and WeWork - when public company investors are far more dubious than private investors about companies with unproven business models and unsteady financial metrics. The other lesson may be that you're in luck if you founded a company in a sector like business software that, at least for now, is the apple of investors' eyes.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ipo-best-show-doesnt-wework-163627097.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Defying?
> Or just escaping from?
> "There'll be time enough for counting
> When the dealing's done.."


Escaping from. *So far.*


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Yup.
It will tank.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Beware of shorting a stock that already has a huge short interest. 
Big short-squeeze possible. "Big money", "connected" fund managers, 
and market maker(s) have power to drive it up, with help from
financial media BS hype (_"losses were not as great as expected"_), etc..

*That rideshare companies are losing $$$ is not news.
It's too obvious now* .... *too expected (stock drop)* .... The street has
the power to give you the shaft, with no lube. Will the stocks tank
further? Yes, absolutely, but not necessarily on earnings announcement
or "unlocking" days. I expect a brief intra-day dip (market makers covering
their own short positions), then a bounce n' squeeze, which could last 
for days.

Longer term puts are safer, but I wouldn't be too hasty to jump into the
initial fray on d-day. 
opsies:


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> LYFT is unlocked this week guys FYI. Might nosedive or stay steady one of the two


 What day does/did Lyft unlock??


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Is Uber hiding it's promised reports on all sexual allegation incidents until after 11/4/19 to protect employee stock ownership?
If so, I would bet an avalanche of lawsuits.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...at-went-wrong-rides-its-never-companys-fault/
_"Uber has released little data about problematic rides on its service. It has been promising since at least May 2018 to publish a detailed accounting of sexual allegation charges that occur in vehicles in the United States. Breeden said the report would be available by year's end, noting that compiling the data 'takes a lot of time.'" _


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

KevinH said:


> Is Uber hiding it's promised reports on all sexual allegation incidents until after 11/4/19 to protect employee stock ownership?
> If so, I would bet an avalanche of lawsuits.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...at-went-wrong-rides-its-never-companys-fault/
> _"Uber has released little data about problematic rides on its service. It has been promising since at least May 2018 to publish a detailed accounting of sexual allegation charges that occur in vehicles in the United States. Breeden said the report would be available by year's end, noting that compiling the data 'takes a lot of time.'" _


Yup. This is exactly what's going on



Ping.Me.More said:


> Beware of shorting a stock that already has a huge short interest.
> Big short-squeeze possible. "Big money", "connected" fund managers,
> and market maker(s) have power to drive it up, with help from
> financial media BS hype (_"losses were not as great as expected"_), etc..
> ...


If you're gonna bet on Nov 6 now is the time to get in because it will be priced in already by Nov


----------

